# [Newbie] Gentoo 1.4 et clavier Français à l'installation

## Arcord

Salut, je débute sous Linux (je viens de passer 1 semaine sur une Mandrake 9, c'est tout) et je voudrais installer la gentoo.

Lors de l'installation de la 1.4, le clavier est en qwerty, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il fallait utiliser la commande loadkeys pour que le clavier soit en français, mais je ne parvient pas à l'utiliser lors de l'installation.

Est-ce possible ou dois-je attendre que l'installation soit terminée pour passer en clavier français?

Je mettais résolu à attendre, mais la compilation a échoué (j'avais oublié de baisser l'overclocking de mon cpu) et donc je dois recommencer. Autant partir tout de suite sur du français si cela est possible.

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Jean-Francois

loadkeys fr-latin1

pour la compilation... moi aussi sur la RC1 je suis bloque pour le moment.

Il faut bien justifie le fait que la finale ne soit pas encore la.

Mais ce n'est peut etre qu'un probleme d'optimisation de tes parametres de make.conf. Il faut nous en dire plus...

----------

## Arcord

Merci, j'essaierais ça dès que je pourrais la réinstaller (normalement ce soir), c'est qu'elle prend du temps cette distribution.  :Shocked: 

Pour la compliation, oui, c'est possible que ce soit mon make.conf, mais je pense que c'est bel et bien mon overclocking. Sous Windows XP, j'étais stable à 1 GHz (pour un Duron 700), sous la Mandrake 9.0 il m'a fallut redescendre à 980 MHz pour ne pas avoir de message d'erreur, et les rares programmes que j'ai dut compiler j'ai dut le faire à 970 MHz.

Et l'installation de la Gentoo, je l'ai faite à 970 MHz, je pense que j'aurais dut descendre plus que ça pour être sûr de ma stabilité.

Quand je la referais, je me remettrais à 700 MHz, comme ça.....  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

C'est étonnant que la stabilité de l'ordi dépende de l'OS en cas d'overclockage!

Pour moi ça devrait être instable (ou stable) dans tous les cas...

Pour ma part j'ai abandonné l'overclocking depuis longtemps (trop peu d'apport de performances pour une potentielle source de plantages), mais je comprends que certains aiment s'amuser à ça  :Wink: 

----------

## Arcord

Bon, le loadkeys fr-latin1 fonctionne parfaitement.

Ma gentoo n'est pas encore installée, car Wanadoo m'a déconnecté pendant le emerge sync.  :Confused: 

La poisse.

Je m'y remet ce soir.

Pour l'o/c, c'est vrai que je le fais plus par habitude, et j'avoue que ça "m'amuse". Mais entre un Duron 700 et 1 GHz, y'a plus de 40% de gain de perfs, et ça se vois pas mal dans certains applications.  :Wink: 

----------

